# "Scum Watch"



## jrp204 (7 November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/huntersshoulddie?hc_location=stream
Another charming bunch!


----------



## s4sugar (7 November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scum-Watch/591680804201855?fref=ts
Immitation is the sincereest form of flattery  Funny how the vermin don't like it.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 November 2013)

I've offered my thoughts,  for all the good that it'll do.  And to think that my hard earned and grudgingly handed over taxes go to support such an indolent and idle section of Society.  I'm beginning to wonder if there may be an argument to bring back National Service,  they could put something back in to our Society,  rather than claiming to justify their existence by whinging and scrounging.  Just a thought. :wink3:

Alec.


----------



## NellRosk (7 November 2013)

Sorry I just had to comment on one of the posts where they said a young woman should have been aborted because she went cubbing. Absolutely disgusting individuals. No doubt I get a barrage of abuse for posting the truth.


----------



## jrp204 (7 November 2013)

I have reported the page, doubt it will do any good though.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2013)

I've been back and had a modest root about and found that not only has my helpful,  and I thought,  erudite advice been removed,  but I've been banned,  too!! 

Why I should be so flattered to have the attention of idiots doesn't say much for me,  does it? 

Alec.


----------



## NellRosk (8 November 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I've been back and had a modest root about and found that not only has my helpful,  and I thought,  erudite advice been removed,  but I've been banned,  too!! 

Why I should be so flattered to have the attention of idiots doesn't say much for me,  does it? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same happened to me yesterday!!!! Bloody cowards.


----------



## jrp204 (8 November 2013)

I suppose you could say they are lucky, they are not having to make a living off the land, they get their handouts and then spend them in the supermarket where their food miraculously appears with no impact on anyone or anything. They will cry they're veggie, eating soya and palm oil grown in the deforested tropics, displacing local people and killing loads of animals in the process, but obviously that doesn't count, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## RunToEarth (8 November 2013)

One of the prolific posters on that group sprayed pepper spray in the face on a 72year old foot follower of ours last year. I think all sense of logic and perspective is lost on this lot to be honest.


----------



## Countryman (8 November 2013)

Is it me or has the site been taken down? Seems impossible to get onto it now.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2013)

Countryman,  it's still there,  and still only accepting those who are their equals.

Two things occur to me;  Firstly,  if I were to open up such a tirade of obscenities against my fellow countrymen who are black,  then quite rightly I would be facing the wrath of a Court,  so I wonder how such behaviour is within the Law.  I feel sure that the bulk of them also feature on the Jeremy Kyle show.

Secondly,  the odd thing is that they post pics on there of people (ok,  so some aren't perhaps the most enticing!),  going about their lawful business,  and there are those who dash for the like button.  I wonder if it's occurred to the apparently slow witted,  that they're actually approving the pics,  by using the like button. 

Alec.


----------



## Myranohorse (8 November 2013)

Don't want to hijack the thread but Alec I am so pleased that you are back among us because ALL your posts above are exactly how I feel about these 'shopping bags' but you put it so much better......( missed you)


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (8 November 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Countryman,  it's still there,  and still only accepting those who are their equals.

Who would want to be Equal with that load of Vermin.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Antw23uk (8 November 2013)

Wow, not seen a FB anti hunt page before and I seriously am shocked at how disgusting and vile these people are!!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (8 November 2013)

I have now pulled my eyebrows out of my hairline from going through that page...

One very obvious poster appears to have had her fair share of palm oil containing products, but I guess out of sight, out of mind....


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 November 2013)

Don't get me started, I've been getting abusive emails on my facebook from Greyt Exploitations on greyhound racing, all because I disagreed with them about owners and trainers weren't Bastwards they said they were.


----------



## TheTrotter. (9 November 2013)

To anyone planning on posting on there, be careful. These people are obviously un-hinged and are threatening, there are 900likes on that profile, and I would be worried that they find out your personal information, live, work, family. especially as there are many commenting saying "Hope you have a fatal accident" etc..


----------



## Nicnac (9 November 2013)

Is their hijacking and re-posting of people's profile information legal?  Genuine question.

They are intimidating and appear somewhat unhinged.


----------



## CrazyMare (9 November 2013)

Wow.

What strikes me isn't the anti hunting sentiments, its the pure vitrol that some seem to have for individuals they have never met, based on a single photograph.

What will these people do when they discover that person A is the A&E nurse that saves their life, or the firefighter that freed them from their crunched car. Or the person that fights hard to secure funding for social enterprise set ups in their local area?!

I cannot believe one human would wish another death or serious injury. Very sad.


----------



## hayley.t (9 November 2013)

I am actually shocked reading that page, wow. How can people be so vile? I can't believe what they said about the lady who had been cubbing, I wouldn't wish what they do on my worst enemy. How can you hope for people to have fatal accidents??


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 November 2013)

Perhaps until it happens to them and some one from the hunting folks come to help and asks them I'm a hunting person would you like me to save your life, wonder if they would say NO!!!!


----------



## kentridingclubber (10 November 2013)

I thought the same, I   am unsure what good they want to do for their cause as obviously this does none really. Extremists with a lot of anger. terrorists essentially.
Frightening really some of the comments made.


----------



## VoR (11 November 2013)

To be honest we've probably brought this on ourselves with the FB pages set up by pro-hunting people (which I no longer follow)! 
The long and the short of it is, that it is nothing but a load of hot air, bluster and vitriol being spouted, some of it (as I know some of the people posting, one or two who've had a little pop at me from time to time) by people who know little if anything about us as individuals and almost certainly nothing about the management of the countryside. 
They seem to be SO extreme, being against any form of hunting, I can only imagine that their moral standing must mean they are vegan, wear nothing made from animals, are 100% carbon neutral, presumably only use fair trade goods and would buy nothing where anyone has been exploited..................................which given they most probably have 'socialist' views, would be everyone who works for a living (as we are all exploited by someone comrades), that I find it hard to understand how they manage to live at all!!?? 
I'm in no way frightened or intimidated by this page, E-bullies are big and brave when they can sit behind a keyboard, the best thing to do is rise above their childish, immature, pathetic attempts at abuse and ignore them.


----------



## Charem (11 November 2013)

Just been scrolling through that vile page and was rather surprised to see my younger cousin featured, complete with link to his facebook page. Apparently he's been inundated with death threats and various other abusive messages from strangers. Sensible lad has just quietly deleted posts and ignored them.

Scrolling on through, there's some seriously nasty stuff posted there. How on earth is that acceptable to facebook?


----------



## marianne1981 (11 November 2013)

I think it is a horrible website, but seeing all those pictures does make me angry at some peoples bloodlust. As someone else said, it goes both ways, there are some pretty nasty pro hunt pages out there so put it into context. I dont comment/look on those sorts of pages as it just gets you nowhere.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 November 2013)

Thanks to the efforts of an HHOer,  I've found out how to report the page concerned.  I received an automated response,  the upshot of which was that the page would not be removed,  but did I have any further comments.  I would strongly recommend that others follow my example and contact those who advertise with Facebook and suggest that those who apportion a part of their advertising budget,  look at the direction in which their money's being spent.

Below is the reply which I sent;

_"Anything else?  Most certainly there is.  I understand that Facebook is funded by advertising and that advertisers are attracted to those sections which have the heaviest traffic.  That is not grounds for allowing such appalling attacks upon others to continue.  Facebook condones this behaviour by their acceptance.

Would you please advise me of the conditions of posting which are unacceptable?  Were I to use the facebook pages of others,  as those on Scum Watch do,  and those people were black,  would I be allowed to continue?  Does Facebook ever monitor the bile and hatred which issues from those who your company actively encourage.

Would Facebook find it acceptable if I do as I've done before,  and contact those who spend their hard earned money with you on advertising,  and suggest that you are directing their advertisements in such a way?  Would you be happy were I to suggest to your clients an alternative advertising medium?

Would Facebook be kind enough to reply to this letter?"_

Remember peeps,  it's the revenue from advertising which funds not only the IPC but Facebook too.  Contact the advertisers,  and make them aware,  it works!

Alec.


----------



## jrp204 (12 November 2013)

Alec, I too have reported the page before I started this thread, got the same automated response.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 November 2013)

My initial complaint earned a reply,  now 3 days later,  and I try for a dialogue,...... nothing.  How can anyone in their right minds support such distorted and damaged people?  Facebook,  that's who.

Alec.


----------



## marianne1981 (15 November 2013)

I do not endorse death threats etc on anyone but you've got to put this into context, there are many vile pro hunt facebook sites too! I just dont go on looking for them as it would upset me too much to see some of their horrible pictures. I know all the pros seem to stick together, but can you really say you approve of, for example some of the pics on this site? They are not nice and a lot of them show the "hunting fraternity" in a very bad light. Even if they shut this one down, another will re-open, as with hunting repeal, you are fighting a losing battle!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (16 November 2013)

whether for or against hunting this is disgusting....

thees people are posting personal details of people to encourage others to seek them out. i'm not saying that there are not equally as bad pro-hunting pages (but i do see far more anti hunt sites), regardless this does not make it right...that is putting it in to context

some of these comments if mistakenly taken seriously could seriousl damage somebodies reputation e.g

"so and so's other hobbies include...(list of disgusting behaviour)...and he likes kids"
if you aimed (however ligtheartedly) deat-threats to the prime-minister/president/etc. you would be taken to hand by the law...so why should you be allowed to aim them at any other human beings, after all the PM/president/eetc. aren't Gods??? this is aimed at both trenches

today whilst out hunting with a group of friends (we are aged between 11-17 years) we went past some antis who were filming and suddenly started hurling abuse (at us in particular) we just smiled sweetly, waved at the camera, called "good morning" in unison and all without breaking a stride of trot...technically filming children under the age of 18 without their parents consent is illegal(thy certainly didn't have my parents' consent), so who really needs monitoring?

i bet you the same "people" who call pippa middleton a "whore" this week will be scrambling to mimic her latest style next week


----------



## jrp204 (22 November 2013)

Facebook have removed the page.


----------



## s4sugar (22 November 2013)

I got this email - "We revised our decision on your report of Scum Watch" so it looks like a real person has looked into it.


----------



## Aleka81 (22 November 2013)

It's unbelievable it took that long to get removed. I orginally reported it on the 7th of November!!


----------



## jrp204 (22 November 2013)

Of course there is now another one, have reported that too.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 November 2013)

s4sugar said:



			I got this email - "We revised our decision on your report of Scum Watch" so it looks like a real person has looked into it.
		
Click to expand...

Well done you.  

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 November 2013)

jrp204 said:



			Of course there is now another one, have reported that too.
		
Click to expand...

Could you post the link on here?

Alec.


----------



## jrp204 (23 November 2013)

I would Alec but I have just been back to it and its exposing the 'anti hunting lot', looks exactly like the other page and tbh I don't actually see its necessary to have either.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 November 2013)

jrp204 said:



			I would Alec but I have just been back to it and its exposing the 'anti hunting lot', looks exactly like the other page and tbh I don't actually see its necessary to have either.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right.  If we sink to those levels,  then we're hardly any better than those who we'd judge.  

Alec.


----------



## Doug (26 November 2013)

Looks like their original page has been restored.

Best thing to do is just keep going out and enjoying a sport that is growing massively in popularity. The best bit about people slinging dirt on the internet, you can just browse away from the page and leave them to themselves.


----------



## Antw23uk (26 November 2013)

Got my reply from FB ... as usual there is nothing they will do!!  I made sure I left feedback on there response and it wasn't positive! Makes me so angry


----------



## marianne1981 (26 November 2013)

Ignore it!!! No matter how much you try, you will never stop this sort of thing, it is the internet!! There are plenty of disgusting pro hunt ones, just as bad as each other.


----------



## gcrist (28 November 2013)

Anti-scum watch facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scum-Watch-Watch/469345213185333


----------



## BethanT (30 November 2013)

As much as I am for everyone having their own opinion but the people supporting that page are total morons. Reading comments from other posts makes me wonder if they live in a different world. One woman calling for the fall of the dairy industry! I mean does she know how much havoc that would cause for the economy?

Not to mention the utter vulgarity and abusiveness of the posts. I would never wish for anyone to be injured or killed under any circumstance. Those people are sick. 

As for posting peoples details isn't that illegal? Surely Facebook shouldn't be allowing that.


----------



## VoR (15 December 2013)

I went on there, agreed that pro hunting pages were wrong, pointed out that there was too much childish name calling on both sides, that many pro hunters actually owned, loved and cared for animals too (we have rescue dogs and have has rescue ponies)..................and it appears I'm now banned!! Shame, could have been fun!


----------

